# weight gainer



## dsc123 (May 16, 2011)

hiya people, looking for a decent weight gainer which mixes up easily in a shaker. something along the lines of serious mass, but am i right that a blender is needed to mix it up? please dont reply in save your money and buy some food, because i no that would be the better option but with my circumstances with times it is very difficult. currently getting in 3500 calories looking for something to put it up to 4500-5000 calories. much appreciated.


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> hiya people, looking for a decent weight gainer which mixes up easily in a shaker. something along the lines of serious mass, but am i right that a blender is needed to mix it up? please dont reply in save your money and buy some food, because i no that would be the better option but with my circumstances with times it is very difficult. currently getting in 3500 calories looking for something to put it up to 4500-5000 calories. much appreciated.


 
I see your in the UK so you have access to MYprotein. their weight gainer is about 600cals i believe is tasty, not packed with shit and is a reasonable price, I' go with that


----------



## OutWhey (May 16, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> hiya people, looking for a decent weight gainer which mixes up easily in a shaker. something along the lines of serious mass, but am i right that a blender is needed to mix it up? please dont reply in save your money and buy some food, because i no that would be the better option but with my circumstances with times it is very difficult. currently getting in 3500 calories looking for something to put it up to 4500-5000 calories. much appreciated.


 Hey man, Need To Build Muscle Inc. ships to the UK all the time. There is several options to choose from on the site such was the BETTER PROTEIN BARS, WHEYTOBUILDMUSCLEProtein powder (Vanilla Caramel is my favorite). Keep it natural by adding some PB or Mac Oil. Def beats the "weight gainers" at the local supp store


----------



## SuperLift (May 16, 2011)

Ive used seriousmass and Nlarge with good results, tons of calories!


----------



## dsc123 (May 17, 2011)

Good stuff, yh I do like myprotein supplements I use there creatine mono and impact whey protein. Shall have a look at that. How do the wheytobuild products mix up with water in a shaker?
Superlift-how do you find the two gainers mix up?


----------



## ella1985 (May 17, 2011)

I have also used seriousmass. I gain the weight i wanted and then stopped taking it. I'm not sure if this was right.


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

muslce milke and 2 tblespoons of peanut butter in the blender work well


----------



## SuperLift (May 18, 2011)

you ever find anything bro?


----------



## dsc123 (May 30, 2011)

no ive still not found anything the serious mass holds the calories im after, but am weary if i will be able to mix it in my shaker as a lot of powder is needed?


----------



## huge_quads (May 30, 2011)

Dude just make this easy weight gainer:






YouTube Video


----------



## flexxthese (May 30, 2011)

Why are you against buying a blender to mix the shakes?


----------



## dsc123 (May 30, 2011)

I'm not against buying one, am just wondering if a blender is necessary.


----------



## x~factor (May 30, 2011)

A blender is better everytime.


----------



## flexxthese (May 30, 2011)

> but am i right that a blender is needed to mix it up?





> do the wheytobuild products mix up with water in a shaker?





> Superlift-how do you find the two gainers mix up?





> ive still not found anything the serious mass holds the calories im after, but am weary if i will be able to mix it in my shaker



It seems apparent from your posts here that you are shopping for your protein mainly based on if you can mix it without effort. If that's the case, that's a pretty wack priority...Just grab a cheapo blender at a tag sale and go to town. There are much more important reasons to select one protein supplement over another than you are looking at.


----------



## minimal (May 30, 2011)

i don't think blender is necessary.. just get a good shaker bottle like.. my fav is Amazon.com: Blender Bottle W/Wire Ball-Large 28 Oz. Colors Vary: Health & Personal Care

Anyways, i say ditch the weight gainers.. they are just full of suger.  Just get some whey and casein protein and put some olive oil, peanut butter and flaxseed meal.  Easy 700-1000cal a pop.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 30, 2011)

Optimum Nutrition's Pro-Complex Gainer..hands down the best on the market. 8g of fat, 650 calories, 60 cholesterol, 85g of carbs w/ 5g of sugar. You can have this with meals if you wanted to. One heaping scoop two-three times daily and you'll be happy. This stuff is very very very thin..surprisingly thin. No need for a blender AT ALL.


----------



## SuperLift (May 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> A blender is better everytime.



Afraid he is right. When you are trying to achieve a drink of 1000calories, it usually just doesnt fit in a shaker cup. I use my blender for my weight gainers.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> Optimum Nutrition's Pro-Complex Gainer..hands down the best on the market. 8g of fat, 650 calories, 60 cholesterol, 85g of carbs w/ 5g of sugar. You can have this with meals if you wanted to. One heaping scoop two-three times daily and you'll be happy. This stuff is very very very thin..surprisingly thin. No need for a blender AT ALL.


 
Tastes like cake batter.  I refuse to use any other gainer!


----------



## dsc123 (May 31, 2011)

ive ordered optimum nutritions pro complex gainer will be taking twice daily, once in the morning and again post workout putting my calorie intake to 4500. thanks for all the input guys great help as always


----------



## newkid (May 31, 2011)

next time pick up some malto dextrin you'll save a lot of money cuz thats where most of the carbs come from in the weight gainers like the one you just bought (number one ingredient)


----------



## andreaus (May 31, 2011)

cytosport and n-large2 are great. myprotein weight gainer is absolutely brill mate. iv been with them nearly from there begining and all ther supps are good ( no i dont work for them ) 1000 in one go is a bit much for me though, id have to split it,


----------



## ftsteven22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Check out the new Mass-Tadon by interactive nutriton.  I recently tried it because it has an appetite enhancer so you don't get full/bloaded and it mixes well.  although you have to order it on GNC.com because it is only in select stores right now, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to make my own after realizing that it was far healthier then taking your classic weight gainer powders...

2 tbsp natural PB
12 oz. skim milk
1 scoop ON whey
3/4 cup of oats

about 550 cals, plenty of fats, protein and good carbs


----------

